# Pond issues



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

So just bought a property that has 3  ponds on it. So far I have identified a duckweed issue, muskrat issue and a beaver issue. There are trees all around it that are either chewed down or girtled. 

Any suggestions? I don't know what fish are in it yet. We got the property today.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I can't help you with the critters or weed but congrats on the new property. Wow, three ponds!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, the majority of the 2.53 acres is ponds. I can't complain


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What part of the state ?? A trapper is your best bet for the muskrats & beaver ; the overload of nutrients need to be controlled for the duckweed.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It would be in the NE. By Punderson Lake and Burton in Geauga County.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found a treatment for the duckweed.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishingful said:


> So just bought a property that has 3 ponds on it. So far I have identified a duckweed issue, muskrat issue and a beaver issue. There are trees all around it that are either chewed down or girtled.
> 
> Any suggestions? I don't know what fish are in it yet. We got the property today.


I can help you find out what fish are in the ponds. LOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got to ask - what do you do for the duckweed? My MIL has a small pond that is taken over with the stuff.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskrat and beaver almost always cause problems with ponds. It's trapping season so you can find someone to trap them out. Or a lawn chair, cooler of beer, and a rifle will get some of them.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> Muskrat and beaver almost always cause problems with ponds. It's trapping season so you can find someone to trap them out. Or a lawn chair, cooler of beer, and a rifle will get some of them.


I lived on a farm in Wisconsin with 5 ponds. The muskrats were borrowing into the levies. I spent many late summer evenings shooting muskrats. One fall day a trapper stopped by and asked if he could trap rats. I told him sure, but I thought that I had probably killed most of them. He chuckled and said that he might just surprise me. He set up and caught 18 the first night. I was very surprised.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol there are gills for sure in them. Have to wait till ice to find out. I don't know how deep they are. Been to busy at work. 

Just do a search for duck weed killer. There are tons of products that will work.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Other problem with the rats is it's connected to a larger lake that is connected to another than ends up at Punderson. So not sure I can control the problem.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Control the problem is correct; you can't eliminate the muskrats because more will move in. We have them try to move in every couple years & I just get rid of them as quickly as I can.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

The muskrats hit me hard in the winter, but not the summer. Probably because I have removed them all through the spring months when the water opens up. As far as removing them a 110 conibear is your best friend for the rats. A 330 conibear fro the beavers. They are easy to trap. Look for muddy ditches in the shallows especially where the waterline ends in a bank. Set the trap in front of the hole, or in the ditch and the next day you have your critter. For rats set multiple traps in the ditch. They aren't too smart and will swim under their dead buddies to get caught in your trap.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. I have heard the beaver chewing at night. Now that it is iced over i fished. Caught 75 4 inch bluegill in 2 hours. Pond 1, the largest is 12 foot deep in the middle. Caught 1 small bass and a small crappie plus the gills.

Still have to fish the other ponds.

There is ice on them but I am looking for a trapper to take the beaver and muskrat out. Besides k9 I know that's really the only pelts worth anything. Pm me if your interested in trapping.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

fishingful said:


> Thanks. I have heard the beaver chewing at night. Now that it is iced over i fished. Caught 75 4 inch bluegill in 2 hours. Pond 1, the largest is 12 foot deep in the middle. Caught 1 small bass and a small crappie plus the gills.
> 
> Still have to fish the other ponds.
> 
> There is ice on them but I am looking for a trapper to take the beaver and muskrat out. Besides k9 I know that's really the only pelts worth anything. Pm me if your interested in trapping.


The fur isn't worth anything anymore, so good luck getting someone to come out for free. When I was a nuisance animal trapper it was 
$25.00 to show and another $25.00 per critter, and that was back in the early 90's. I would just invest some money in the 110's and the 330's. This will be an ongoing problem for you. I keep my pond meticulous. No weeds, or cattails, just like a golf course, yet the rats still come in in the late fall. They love to eat my lawn, and my perennial flower roots. Every year I get 5-10. I already got two before the freeze up. They are really easy to trap. If you have to hire someone, watch how he does it so you can do it yourself. Also, get a subscription to Pond Boss mag.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I know how to trap. I can also shoot them if I want to.

Dogs mink and otter are the only things worth traping. Rats are a couple bucks. I remember when bever were in the 80 to 160 range. Looks like they went down. I have been watching prices and going to auctions for years. Just was thinking if someone wanted to teach their kid or was in the area for some easy fur would like it.

Otherwise they are racoon food. I may just get a couple of bever pelts to hang on the wall.

Never heard of pond boss. I will check that out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

The Columbiana SWCD just sent out their tree & fish order form,,,, I ordered chestnuts, heartnuts, Koi & Amurs for our ponds. Going to look for tilapia for the summer algae.
You can also check your favorite/ closer bait supplier for amurs,,,, & maybe some cheaper prices.
*Naturally*, if you eliminate most of the 'weeds', THEY will not come!

https://www.google.com/search?clien...1;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2

*Here's a VERY informative read,,,, & over 1,000 RECIPES FOR 'MARSH RABBITS'! lol,,,*

*http://my.net-link.net/~vaneselk/muskrat/recipes.htm*

*https://archive.org/stream/recipesforcookin229dozi/recipesforcookin229dozi_djvu.txt*


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> There are dead leaves from lake plants. Inspect lake plants and evacuate any yellowing or biting the dust clears out.


Hello Eriesteamer....Eriesteamer....Is that you Stan?


----------

